# Hi..



## girlwhogoesfar (Jan 8, 2009)

I have always been into fitness and running but thought I would explore putting a little muscle on...glad to meet ya all and thanks in advance for advice...Shelley


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

girlwhogoesfar welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

your the double of kara tointon, and shes gorgeous!   google her if you dont know who she is


----------



## Nate K (Jan 8, 2009)

mmm. Indian name.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

nope, shes english, a sopastar in fact


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

*soapstar*


----------



## Nate K (Jan 8, 2009)

the indian name "girlwhogoesfar"


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

no girlwhogoesfar.

I on the otherhand=Manthatchasis


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nate K said:


> the indian name "girlwhogoesfar"



 distance runner


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

oops but did you google her and look at the "indians photos"? double
completely sabotaged this blog btw


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah, I'm sure shes not indian, but she definitely is pretty.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2009)

Snarff said:


> your the double of kara tointon, and shes gorgeous!   google her if you dont know who she is



Very good call. I googled her and found these pictures of Kara.

*Exhibit A:
Shelly AKA Girlwhogoesfar.*







*Exhibit B:
Kara Tionton *


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2009)

girlwhogoesfar said:


> I have always been into fitness and running but thought I would explore putting a little muscle on...glad to meet ya all and thanks in advance for advice...Shelley



Shelly, I hate to tell you this but Kara has been stealing your photo and using it as hers, if I were you I would sue or call the police.

It's a shame someone would stoop so low and use your picture Shelly, my opinion is that she may be very ugly and has a very low self esteem. 

Together we will find this impostor called Kara and bring her down.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Shelly, I hate to tell you this but Kara has been stealing your photo and using it as hers, if I were you I would sue or call the police.
> 
> It's a shame someone would stoop so low and use your picture Shelly, my opinion is that she may be very ugly and has a very low self esteem.
> 
> Together we will find this impostor called Kara and bring her down.



Your crazy min0


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Your crazy min0



I feel bad for the poor girl, this happened to us so I know how she must feel when someone steals your picture and claims it as theirs.

We have been in court for the past 5 years for this, there seems to be this couple who call themselves Brad and Jolie something who stole our pictures....sad.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2009)

oh man this is gonna get ugly


----------

